# Ilander Lures



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Murphy went fishing with me on the last trip. He dumped my bait box, including 8 islander skirts:banghead Needless to say, I'm stocking back up, hoping it will lay down as this weekend is my last shot for '07.

For Wahoo and Billfish on 30# tackle what size skirt do y'all like and what colors on Islanders.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

The most popular color I'veread abouton the forum is blue and white.

What colors did you lose? It seems as upset as you are those would be the colors you'd want to replace first.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, I don't know about upset, but it will not happen again. Crap watching a 50 Wide getyanked off the boat is tougher than skirts. I use Blue/White, Red/White, Red/Black and had been trying a Green/Black which had not produced a single strike. Just thought it would be a good time to see if others had colors to consider......also, I use the small skirts and wondered if others had had succes with a guess they call it Seniors.......good luck Marlin Fishing up there in the TN hills......


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Magic236 (10/23/2007)*......good luck Marlin Fishing up there in the TN hills......


Marlin bites been really slow the last few years up here.Thats why we hop in Jed's truck and go to flaw ri da! When I do ketch me one of them marlins I'm gonna hang him in the billy ard room right next to that big ole mean lookin biily ard!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The ones you mentioned are great but don't forget dolphin color. green and yellow.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Pink and blue Ballyhoods by ilander have caught hands down the majority of my fish this year followed close by blue and white.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

My all time favorite islander color is black and purple for wahoo and tuna, all blue or blue and pink for white marlin. I have no preference for dolphin they have hit every color in the spectrum, they are nothin more than eating machines . And for what we all chase every week the big blue i prefer plastics or a bridled up bft , yft, or dolphin if they are around.But all in all the famous blue and white islander is the go to color. Catch em up. RECESS


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I would resupply with all the colors that ya mentioned. The water clarity is a big factor this time of year as well as temp so adjust your color,size lure to that,IE cleaner water,brighter sun(as if that will ever happen again),try a darker,longer lure with a slower speed later adjusting speed to change up an otherwise boring afternoon. If the water is cloudy,green,nasty lookin,put some brighter,shorter lures out and get outta there! Also,try putting on a spinner spoon(like a wahoo rig) and run one without any natural bait. May bring something out with the flash.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

blue/white and pink/white have been my goto colors this year. course, when it comes to tuna, i have something else that makes illanders look like trash to tuna....


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Try solid black. Call the company and see if they have other colors. When they wereHawaii Eye they had solid colors like yellow, white ect.

Large ege sinker and a skirt has worked for years.


----------

